# For HIgh People Who love mcdonalds



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

A great song for you high folks haha
[video=youtube;WjqjMfMR99A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjqjMfMR99A[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Apr 30, 2011)

never mind the stupid song.....All RIU stoners must get high and go get a Mc3rd angus burger......Very good burger.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

hell yeah bigmac with fries in the middle and a blunt to go please.....


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't quit your day job.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont have a job I just smoke all day and rap....... and I also bring this website content instead of nonsense babble


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2011)

Go be 16 somewhere.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah buddy I am 18, but I was sixteen like you were aww those were the days, anyone want to say anything positive??


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 30, 2011)

Dude are you trying to imitate Steve-O's rap career? cause you know how that worked out for him...and he was famous in the first place.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

No I dont Imitate I create lol, all yall do is imitate hate cas others are hating but no real reason behind it...... GIVE ME A REASON WHY YOU DON'T LIKE IT,,,,,,, besides the fact that you are an asshole......probably didn't even watch it lol


----------



## jamboss (Apr 30, 2011)

Yo fuck mcdonalds wid they raggady ass.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 30, 2011)

McDonald's is a horribly racist corporation... that, and they do false advertising by claiming what they sell is actually food.


http://www.365black.com/


Where's the 365white, 365native, 365asian, 365hispanic?

In fact, why do they even need to cater to a specific race? 

Racists...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

haha this is a hate thread now lol, im making a new song itll be up soon


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2011)

I hate it because you're using the keyboard your mom bought you 8 years ago to make beats on your videos.

You're welcome for the 3 overall views on your channel. I'm gonna go sip bleach on the rocks and die now.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahah benassi you dont have any content nobody even knows your real name, IM known around my city and everyskatepark cross florida, you even know my name aswell...... so whats your name is it HATING PIECE OF SHIT hahahah


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2011)

No... this month it's mostly been "asshole". I slapped a man the other day...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

okay i get it now you have nothing better to do but be an asshole lol your probably 13 or 12 seems like your maturity level GET OFF MY THREAD PUSSY


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't put your shit all out there if you're not ready for criticisim. Take it how you want to take it but that shit was garbage


----------



## bryon209 (Apr 30, 2011)

after you ate the hamburger and you shit was this song what landed at the bottom of the toilet bowl?


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

lol I can take critisim I have over 20 videos everything gets hated on. LOL are you imagining me getting mad cas you read some text on the internet lol, I just sit here smoke some cheap clippers peach flavor , smoke bud , do my online school, rap, and every once in a while I go outside and skateboard.... all while yall are wasting your time hating on me because you are stuck on this website with no weed to smoke HAHA at you all.....except for those few who know that they are exempt from my little rants ahhhhh HAHHA


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol so I guess everybodys wrong and you're good? Weed? Lol its nothing man.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

ya everyone I see face to face tells me my shit is nice and that im nice with it, but on forums its always haters. LETS SEE YOU post a video of your best talent and everyone will hate and you will see that they are wrong


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao I leave that to the entertainers. Whatever man.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

good thing you left it to me cas I do that way better, I am keeping everyone entertained including you, NOW GET OFF MY THREAD HATERRR haha


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;NvUTSbae7y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvUTSbae7y4[/video] new song for 321 brevard county residents south florida AYAYAYAY


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet you love all the negativity you breath in and expel, a shame that people like yourself have turned what was once great, and powerful music... into quite possibly the most shining example of humanity's downfall.


Here's some positive music that, unlike your music... will make people smile and be happy.

Plus, this guy's a muli-instrumentalist... everything you hear and including the singing, all done by him... amazing talent.

[youtube]LkIhoPRvmPg[/youtube]

http://www.mesitamusic.com/


----------



## infinitihigh (Apr 30, 2011)

you suck dick I succeed ...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

lol I am way better than all of you will ever be at ENTERTAINING period haha, your all boring as fuck haha I have something called style and a little bt of brilliance mixed with a laughable presentation


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

I AM BETTER THAN YOU PERIOD HERE IS A VIDEO OF ME SKATING and this video was filmed about 2 months ago I am way better haha [video=youtube;h7_5fBhcbD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_5fBhcbD4[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Apr 30, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> yeah buddy I am 18, but I was sixteen like you were aww those were the days, anyone want to say anything positive??


wait, you're 18 now, but you joined in 2007? when you were 14? well ain't that slick...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 30, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> lol I am way better than all of you will ever be at ENTERTAINING period haha, your all boring as fuck haha I have something called style and a little bt of brilliance mixed with a laughable presentation


Well hell, I'm better than you'll ever be at FLYING period haha, your all not-flying and stuff... that's boring as fuck, I have something called a pilot's license, with high performance, complex, instrument, commercial, multi-engine, and multi-engine commercial ratings added on to it.

Point being, so what?

Your music is still negative and you will not garner the attention of anyone except negative people... have fun with that.

In my opinion, you should use your ambitions in a positive way, and stop the spread of negative hip hop/rap.


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> lol I can take critisim I have over 20 videos everything gets hated on. LOL are you imagining me getting mad cas you read some text on the internet lol, I just sit here smoke some cheap clippers peach flavor , smoke bud , do my online school, rap, and every once in a while I go outside and skateboard.... all while yall are wasting your time hating on me because you are stuck on this website with no weed to smoke HAHA at you all.....except for those few who know that they are exempt from my little rants ahhhhh HAHHA


I've not once seen you post one of your shit-sacks, meanwhile everyone on here has dumped poundage of picture of their sacks, grows, and what not. Especially the hash oil we all post. Also, I'm not stuck on any website like your mommy-fed schoolboy ass... I'm working for my hard earned cash flow to provide me with the stupid dumb fun I have week to week drinking my liver to shit at clubs and getting dumb bitches high off real weed.

and like I always seem to say, you don't have haters, people just don't like you. You actually have to succeed at something to be able to be hated on... you make nothing, show nothing for the nothing you make, and have 0-13 views a video. You're definitely not hated on, just straight hated it seem.




AlternateEgo said:


> lol I am way better than all of you will ever be at ENTERTAINING period haha, your all boring as fuck haha I have something called style and a little bt of brilliance mixed with a laughable presentation


You're not entertaining, unless you're just trying to entertain yourself then, yeah... you're pretty entertaining to that audience...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Apr 30, 2011)

hahaah benassi I made a new youtube like a week ago all these videos are old let me repost another old one for you one second........................never mind cant find it but I got 3000 views my first day on futureproducers.com I took down the video of me showing it cas people said I was bragging... whatever only you and a few others hate it, err body round me loves it lol


----------



## a dog named chico (May 3, 2011)

Ok let me get this right:
A) you created a stupid video. No problem, shit Pony made one and it was funny as hell.
B) You post it on a forum, hey, again no problem.
C) YOU wine and cry when members don't find your first video the best thing ever...THEN YOU POST ANOTHER...
D) YOU get mad yet again when NO ONE GIVES A SHIT.
E) You post AGAIN..and yet again act like a four year old when people dont agree with you! You claim your the best...clearly your not, if you want to be taken seriously stop making joke rhythms.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2011)

Five guys burgers and fries beats Mickey dees any day but I gotta soft spot for MD cuz I've been going there for like 30 yrs
Also their dollar menu can't be beat when ur in between paychecks.


----------



## Rj41 (May 5, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Five guys burgers and fries beats Mickey dees any day but I gotta soft spot for MD cuz I've been going there for like 30 yrs
> Also their dollar menu can't be beat when ur in between paychecks.


Umm, Five Guys little bacon cheeseburgers w/shrooms and fried onions!! F'ng delicious!
And NOBODY beats their fries!


----------



## LostReefSponger (May 5, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Umm, Five Guys little bacon cheeseburgers w/shrooms and fried onions!! F'ng delicious!
> And NOBODY beats their fries!


Just got a Five Guys recently near me, haven't made it there yet but I do plan on it since I have heard nothing but good things.

Edit: just to make it relevant to his thread...I don't like your song, or any of them you posted. As soon as I heard the first line of the mcdonalds song I pressed stop and decided that one line was enough for me to not want to listen to other songs by you. You are going to go far with your music man, I think if you keep at it your mom might let you stay up past midnight!

Don't forget, if you hate on people that hate you, you are a hater as well.


----------



## r1tony (May 5, 2011)

Great song.. nah.. amusing ya.


----------

